# Phalaenopsis cochlearis



## theshatterings (Apr 29, 2016)

This is quite possibly my new favorite species! It's not an easy grower though.. 

I haven't actually seen one in bloom until now, and has anyone else noticed that this is quite fragrant? It smells very strongly of orange blossoms to me. What a great surprise!


----------



## naoki (Apr 29, 2016)

Excellent! It's not an easy specie (to me). I'm on my 2nd or 3rd, and this one is growing ok now. Is it from LOC by any chance?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2016)

Cute lip! Is it a sequential bloomer?


----------



## theshatterings (Apr 29, 2016)

This is from orchidview actually, so probably from different parents. 

I don't believe these are sequential, very similar to fuscata and corningiana with one flush of blooms at a time.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 29, 2016)

Gotta love that scent!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 29, 2016)

It is lemony. Nice flower; did you buy it recently or a few years ago?


Elmer Nj


----------



## naoki (Apr 29, 2016)

theshatterings said:


> This is from orchidview actually, so probably from different parents.



Thank you for the info. John told me that LOC P. cochlearis is selfing of plant originated from Dowery, so they are probably different parentage. Orchid view doesn't mention its lineage, though.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Very nice.. The lip is interesting.


----------



## abax (Apr 29, 2016)

Mine is an oldie from Dwayne Dowery and is one of my
favorites as well. It seems to have a citrus scent with
something less sharp, but I can't quite decide what it is.
Beautiful photographs and lots of detail...niiiiice.


----------



## naoki (Apr 30, 2016)

Angela, you have lots of cool Phals!


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 30, 2016)

If anyone has theirs flower and would pollinate, I'd be willing to pay for flasking


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Apr 30, 2016)

Too bad it's a tough species to grow. I really like the flowers.


----------



## Rick (Apr 30, 2016)

Very nice. I can't recall ever seeing this species in real life. So grow it huge and make more!!


----------



## theshatterings (Apr 30, 2016)

Thanks all.

I'd be happy to send pollen to someone who has an established plant that's receptive. It'll be cool to continue preserving this species.


----------



## abax (Apr 30, 2016)

Dang! Mine has bloomed and is resting and putting out new leaves. I'd love to pollinate it. The one I have is
easy to grow mounted. I've taken it for granted for so many years that I often forget about it.

Do you mean cool as in temps. or "cool" as it is used as
a compliment? You've reminded me that I should do an
up to date inventory I've been putting off. I'm guessing I
have about 100 species and primary Phals. some cooler
growing and some warmer growing. Almost all of my
Phals. are mounted and do well regardless of temps.


----------



## theshatterings (May 1, 2016)

I was using it as a descriptor for the action, not temperature. And wow! 100 over, that is quite a substantial collection. You must have almost all the species..

Sounds like your plant must be really mature so wood be great to get an outcross of the Dowery line with this Orchidview line. Maybe next year the timing will be better


----------



## cnycharles (May 1, 2016)

Did you buy this recently or a few years back? I'd seen it on their website but heard nobody had been able to make contact because of sickness


Elmer Nj


----------



## bigleaf (May 1, 2016)

This will rebloom from old spikes.


----------



## theshatterings (May 1, 2016)

I got this three years ago, right before the Nortons downsized and stopped sales online. Really lucky to be able to have acquired some plants from them


----------



## abax (May 2, 2016)

If I'm not mistaken, Dwayne's came directly from his
supplier in Borneo and/or Indonesia. I'd say mine is close
to ten years old and it does rebloom on old spikes, however,
every few years it seems to drop all old leaves, rests a bit and
then regenerates. I wonder if it does this regeneration thing
in the wild.


----------



## cnycharles (May 5, 2018)

abax said:


> Mine is an oldie from Dwayne Dowery and is one of my
> favorites as well. It seems to have a citrus scent with
> something less sharp, but I can't quite decide what it is.
> Beautiful photographs and lots of detail...niiiiice.



Angela do you still have your cochlearis and is it flowering? I now have a nice one just flowering, from Main Street mike


----------

